# Big Flying Sub finito



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

More pics:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/fs1-m1.html

Too big! I had infinite recursions of touchups (got blue in the yellow, touched up the yellow; got yellow in the blue, touched up the blue; got blue in the... etc, etc..)

I was stupid and used flat yellow for post-shading, which made me need to clearcoat the whole thing with Future, which trapped lots of dust, which ruined the amazing Tamiya gloss yellow shine.

I definitely prefer smaller models, and dirtier models (like beat-up WWII fighters I can weather to death!)


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

An awesome build John :thumbsup: thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, awesome indeed. The paint job looks fine to me. 

I am glad to see that the Moebius kits for those Irwin Allen creations are still being built by folks here. It's amazing how time has passed. It looks like as if the first Moebius releases had occurred decades ago.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

John P said:


> Too big! I had infinite recursions of touchups (got blue in the yellow, touched up the yellow; got yellow in the blue, touched up the blue; got blue in the... etc, etc..)


Well John, just be glad you didn't get the_ yellow and blue paint _on the _blue and yellow paint_....

Looks great, enjoyed the pictures!

Carl-


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great job! Looks perfect to me. Looks like it's ready to take off (with the help of a flying harness).

Hmm. Never noticed how much the front looks like the Spindrift before.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Extra! Extra! John P lights a model!

Great job as always John. 

One question... Since it is flying over Gilligan's Island, does that mean the Castaways will finally get off the island?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, it means the FS will crash! :lol:


----------



## SimboWales (Mar 1, 2009)

I have just managed to get my mitts on one after all these years ! Missed the chance of buying one on the initial release and waited until now ! What lighting kit is recommended for the Flying Sub ?

Paul


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

I didn't use a lighting kit just made one up I couldn't find a kit with the leds I wanted. 




the floor is a light panel and for the reactor I put 3 red, blue, green flashing leds.


----------



## SimboWales (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice Sir ! I am about to start my build ,just waiting for a few odds and sodds (Figures,lights etc).
Missed the original release a few years ago but managed to come across a model up for sale from someones stash ! Happy days !!

Paul


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Uh, well...all I can come up with is.....*WOW!* 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Very cool painted stand to display this kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> No, it means the FS will crash! :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got the resin landing gear set for this thing. At some point I'll do another one with service panels open, some scribed control surfaces, and Kowolski working on it.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

PerfesserCoffee said:


>


"Gilligan's Island meets Voyage To The Bottom of The Sea"....???

GREAT idea on salvaging a FUBAR model !!!! :-O

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Finally got a decent base made for her. 
Painted the base dark and bright blue, added a layer of Water Effects, a little seafoam green wash, and white dry brushing.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

JP, your work never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

John P, Your Flying Sub project looks Awesome, sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So does yours!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

john p said:


> so does yours!


 I Thank You, Sir!


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

My Uncle Herb got a white molded Test shot that Moebius produced from Henry at TSDS before they both passed away. It now resides in my collection.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

*on eBay - 1/32 Flying Sub Kit LOOS Parts Auction*

FYI - on eBay there is a Moebius Models 1/32 scale Flying Sub Kit 'LOOSE' Parts Auction url is; 1:32 Flying Sub


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice touch with the base JP. Well done!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tanks! 
I think I may have to attack this again. I've seen some much better weathering on other peoples' models. I barely did any.


----------

